# Hi I'm a beginner here!



## dancer (Jun 21, 2005)

Hi everyone

I am also new to this site. Have been reading posts on the message board for  couple of weeks and have finally plucked up the courage to post details of my experience so far.

My hubbie and I have being trying to conceive for about 18mths now and are now going through the final stages of tests before we are referred to a fertility clinic. From our first round of tests it was discovered that hubbie has a low sperm count, we have later found out is due to varicose veins on his testes. Got my hopes up as thought that if they removed them than our chances would improve but the specialist has told us that it will make no difference! Gutted! The good news is that I am ovulating so at least that is one step in the right direction eh? Just waiting for an appointment to have dye put through my tubes -just to be on the safe side before they decide which treatment will be most appropriate for us.

Just wondered if anyone else has had trestment on the NHS in Essex and how long they had to wait? If you have IUI does that count as your one and only freebie or can you then have a cycle of IVF also? If first treatment does not work I am also looking into egg share. Does anyone have any experience of this?

Many thanx - and Good Luck - whatever stage you are at!

Dancer x


----------



## Jappa (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi Dancer

Welcome to ff, this site is great for advice and support.  I have no experience of the NHS or iui, but there is an iui thread and the ladies on hear may well be able to shed light on your questions.

Jappa xx


----------



## marypoppins (Feb 12, 2006)

Hello Dancer,
Best of luck with it all!
I'm waiting for my first go at IUI,tho not on NHS and I'm afraid I don't have experience of NHS or Essex.want to wish you all the best nevertheless. 
Claire x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi dancer and welcome to ff

I am also starting to look into egg share when we have any treatment done but dont know where to start!

Kate


----------



## Frill (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Dancer

Welcome to FF - glad you plucked up the courage to come and join us!

Good luck with the lap and dye and your fertility journey.  

Frill


----------



## Rach M (Feb 12, 2006)

Dancer

i'm pretty new to all this too. From what i have found out there can be big differences in the types of treatment available to you on the NHS depending on what health authority you live in. We come under Thames Valley and here IUI treatment does not affect you having IVF treatment on the NHS but there are other citeria. HFEA do a good guide which if you go to there website you can request for free. They suggest you contact your primary care trust or health authority to find out the funding situation. I am sure there is probably some great link on this site but i'm not familiar with it all to be able to direct you. Nor am i good enough with the p.c!!

Hope that helps, good luck with the HSG

Rachel


----------



## sorelle (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi dancer 

I have no experience with nhs or iui but i did egg share in my last cycle of icsi. I found it quite straight forward as you dont know anything about the recipient so can focus on your self. The only problem i had is that i had be kept d/r for an extra 2 weeks until the recipient was at the same stage as me which was a bit of a drag. But it definitly does keep the costs down

Hope thats been of use to you 

Good luck with your next test
sorelle xx


----------



## dancer (Jun 21, 2005)

Kamac80 said:


> hi dancer and welcome to ff
> 
> I am also starting to look into egg share when we have any treatment done but dont know where to start!
> 
> Kate


Hi Kate

I have looked into a couple of clinics in my local area - Essex to discover the neccessary criteria for egg share. Basically you have to be fit and healthy and under 35 and not had more than two failed IVF treatments. I had a long telephone conversation with a nurse from ISIS in Colchester regarding my suitability and got a very positive response, so this might be somewhere for you to start? I also looked in to egg share on the internet and there is a section on this site that was also very helpful.

Hope this helps

Good Luck

Dancer x


----------



## dancer (Jun 21, 2005)

Rach M said:


> Dancer
> 
> i'm pretty new to all this too. From what i have found out there can be big differences in the types of treatment available to you on the NHS depending on what health authority you live in. We come under Thames Valley and here IUI treatment does not affect you having IVF treatment on the NHS but there are other citeria. HFEA do a good guide which if you go to there website you can request for free. They suggest you contact your primary care trust or health authority to find out the funding situation. I am sure there is probably some great link on this site but i'm not familiar with it all to be able to direct you. Nor am i good enough with the p.c!!
> 
> ...


Hi Rachel

Thanx for your fab advice - I will look into it!

Take care

Dancer x


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hi there, 

I dont know much about IUI or specific treatment in Essex I'm afraid but we are egg sharing so i can tell you a bit about that.  Theres an egg share thread on here so feel free to post a message in there - everyone is really friendly.  We decided to egg share to help us with the costs and also to help others with their fertility journey.  Its our first cycle.  We havent found out anything about the recipient so we can concentrate on us.  I do think about the recipient and if she will get pregnant but we've had a councelling session and I was able to talk through my concerns.  We got lots of egg sharing information from the clinic when we first looked into it.  It might be worth ringing round a couple of clinics in your areas and asking them to send you some information to read through.  I hope that helps.  best of luck, 

Tracy xx


----------



## sam mn (Feb 2, 2006)

hello dancer

welcome to ff. i msure you will find lots of support and advice on this site. im also waiting for lap and dye at the mo. mine should be on 14h march if AF doesnt arrive that is!!! when are you having yours?

best of luck

Sam
xxx


----------



## dancer (Jun 21, 2005)

sam mn said:


> hello dancer
> 
> welcome to ff. i msure you will find lots of support and advice on this site. im also waiting for lap and dye at the mo. mine should be on 14h march if AF doesnt arrive that is!!! when are you having yours?
> 
> ...


Hi Sam

Have just made an appointment for the 30th of March for my HSG. Do you know if you have to have a local anaesthetic or is it just like a normal x-ray! No-one tells you anything do they? Good luck with your HSG - hope all goes well and let me know what I can expect!! Aarrgghh!!

Take care

Dancer x


----------



## dancer (Jun 21, 2005)

Pickle_99_uk said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I dont know much about IUI or specific treatment in Essex I'm afraid but we are egg sharing so i can tell you a bit about that. Theres an egg share thread on here so feel free to post a message in there - everyone is really friendly. We decided to egg share to help us with the costs and also to help others with their fertility journey. Its our first cycle. We havent found out anything about the recipient so we can concentrate on us. I do think about the recipient and if she will get pregnant but we've had a councelling session and I was able to talk through my concerns. We got lots of egg sharing information from the clinic when we first looked into it. It might be worth ringing round a couple of clinics in your areas and asking them to send you some information to read through. I hope that helps. best of luck,
> 
> Tracy xx


Hi Tracy

Thanx for sharing your experience of egg share with me. It is definitely something that we will consider if our freebie on the NHS is unsuccessful. I know that may sound incredibly selfish to some but if it means having more than one private treatment in our quest for a beautiful baby of our own as well as helping someone else in the process then I thimk its a really positive step forward. Good luck with your treatment!

Dancer x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi dancer thanks for getting back to me

Well i am pretty much fit and healthy and im definitly under 25 and had no treatment yet!!!

I have looked at a couple of websites so trying to get the ball rolling now!!

Kate


----------

